# Lifting a stanza?



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

So i have been using my Stanza as a backup/winter mule. I haven over sized tires on it and it can go where most sedans can't, and in the winter, IT FREAKING ROCKS! I put many 4x4s to shame blowing past them in 8-12" of snow with over sized snow tires  


Anywho, i would like to add 1-2" to it's ride height to enhance its non-sedan like awesomeness.

I've looked at some rubber spring spacers but i always open to more/better ideas. Maybe replace the springs with taller/stiffer ones?


Thanks!
-Josh


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The problem you'll incur is with the camber adjustment of the wheels. Since there is no factory provision for camber/caster adjustment, you'll then be faced with the task of fabrication in order to achieve correct alignment and prevent accellerated tire wear. The other affect will be decreased handling.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a kit for adjustment, and i am not worried about handling, i have other cars for spirited driving.


----------

